# Pioneer Deq-7600 DSP



## bonester624 (9 mo ago)

So I have this sweet DSP and a Alpine head unit with front rca outputs, rear outputs and sub outputs. The DSP has inputs for front, rear and sub , but also has one more labeled (external audio) input. In the manual it says to hook this up to the head units external audio output. Problem is my head unit has no such connection. Manual states if head unit has no such connection to connect it to the head units REAR output. But I'm only getting half sounds. Wondering if I could buy a y rca splice and hook both up front and rear on head unit to the external audio to get full sound???


----------

